# What's the best fat burning supplement available today? need to lose about 30 pounds



## Derek Wilson (Dec 9, 2018)

There is a lot of bad weight loss information on the internet.


Much of what is recommended is questionable at best, and not based on any actual science. However, there are several natural methods that have actually been proven to work. Getting a fat burning supplement is a must for achieving peak results.


Some of the natural ways to reduce down weight are:


1. Add Protein to Your Diet


When it comes to weight loss, protein is the king of nutrients.


Your body burns calories when digesting and metabolizing the protein you eat, so a high-protein diet can boost metabolism by up to 80-100 calories per day.


2. Eat Whole, Single-Ingredient Foods


One of the best things you can do to become healthier is to base your diet on whole, single-ingredient foods.


By doing this, you eliminate the vast majority of added sugar, added fat and processed food.


3. Limit Your Intake of Added Sugar


Eating a lot of added sugar is linked with some of the world's leading diseases, including heart disease, type 2 diabetes, and cancer.


Since sugar goes by many names in ingredient lists, it can be very difficult to figure out how much sugar a product actually contains.


Minimizing your intake of added sugar is a great way to improve your diet.


4. Drink Water


There is actually truth to the claim that drinking water can help with weight loss.


Drinking 0.5 liters (17 oz) of water may increase the calories you burn by 24?30% for an hour afterward.


Drinking water before meals may also lead to reduced calorie intake, especially for middle-aged and older people.


5. Drink (Unsweetened) Green Coffee


Green Coffee drinking may support weight loss by increasing energy levels and the number of calories you burn.


Caffeinated Green Coffee may boost your metabolism by 3?11% and reduce your risk of developing type 2 diabetes by a whopping 23?50%.


Furthermore, Green Coffee is very weight loss friendly, since it can make you feel full but contains almost no calories. Thanks!


----------

